# Nomadic Families



## Sarahfina

Looking to connect with other mothers who travel a lot. We travel every year, for extended amounts of time, often overseas. Typically, we have a period of 3-6 months a year without any kind of home base.

We're about to have a 7 month stable period, and of course we are already dreaming of the next trip...

Anyone else have a similar lifestyle?


----------



## theretohere

We don't travel- we move.







My four year old has moved 4 times in 4 years- my 1.5 year old has already lived in 3 states. Does that count?


----------



## MCsMom

I was going to say that we move too. My 3 1/2 year old has lived in 8 different places, including overseas. My 14 month old has been in 3 different places so far. And at this point I don't realistically see it slowing down that much in the forseeable future, even though I keep dreaming about it.


----------



## Sarahfina

Frequent moving can count, sure why not? You understand the challenges of packing, relocating, resettling, living with very little to simplify the lifestyle....
We've just resettled into a rental home that we also had last winter (its seasonal) and will be in one place for 7 months! Exciting!!


----------



## KaraBoo

This lifestyle really appeals to me. I'm a wanderer by nature, I guess









I was going to ask about some practical matters like money and legality of living overseas, etc. I suppose if you call it travel instead, you can get a travel visa for extended trips?

Do you have a place where you store furniture or other items or do you dwindle your possessions down to suitcases?


----------



## paakbaak

yup, we move too. my 2.8yo has lived in 4 places already...but i`m worried. cuz his scenery changes, i mean his family changes. got divorced, back to moms place and now at my partner`s place. he isn`t handling it too well. any inpput? cuz i don`t plan on keeping still for a while, i want to live everywhere and my partner does too.
i`ve been moving since i was born. i`m 33 and i`ve lived in 11 cities, 7 countries and i love it!


----------



## theretohere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaraBoo* 
This lifestyle really appeals to me. I'm a wanderer by nature, I guess









I was going to ask about some practical matters like money and legality of living overseas, etc. I suppose if you call it travel instead, you can get a travel visa for extended trips?

Do you have a place where you store furniture or other items or do you dwindle your possessions down to suitcases?

We don't move furniture. We thrift or rent depending on how long we'll be somewhere.
It's all about keeping it simple, or there's no way I'd keep my noggin attached with all the moving.


----------



## MamaFern

Im a move-a-lot-mama.. i can never seem to stay anywhere very long.

its hard. i love to make a home cozy and beautiful...and i love to pack it all up and try it out somewhere else. its not like i'm running from anything..but i just get such itchy feet to go somewhere else..see what else there is to see.. BUT... i have 3 kids now, and a dog and cats and *stuff* and its not as easy as it used to be!

since my son was concieved we have moved.. (need to count it out) something like 13 homes?! probably more even. not always very far from the other, but sometimes over 600 KM too! its mind boggling and i wodner why i can't seem to find a place to put down roots. i felt like when i moved into this home that i was finally going to stay. but here i am, 9 months IN and already considering moving..and not close either!

when i was small we moved a lot too, so maybe its a learned thing, or maybe im just a gypsie at heart. i dont know.

right now im living in a small town. it is beautiful and my home is nice. its not perfect but its good. its cheap rent and close to the school where my son goes. he has some friends. its not too far but far enough from town. we can walk down to the river to swim in summer, and to the school/health food store when its not so cold. we have some wonderful friends. my sister moved here to be near to us.

ive worked on this home to make it ours. painted and fixed it up..and yet still im thinking of moving. i have good reason. my SO's sister lives in a lovely small town about 6 hours from us and our kids are similar ages(we are the only ones in either of our families with kids around this age) and we really want them to grow up together. she is an MDC mama and really great and the town has a lot more to offer a family like mine than the one we are in. there is a possibility that the house she lives in will have an opening for a 4 bedroom suite, which is what we need..and its so lovely and we would be right next door to eachother. this is whats got me thinking of moving again..but there is always a reason or excuse to move!

Is there any other move-a-lot-mamas around here?


----------



## MittensKittens

Yes, I'm in. I have moved quite a lot internationally and also within countries. I know how you feel. I am also thinking of moving again but really can't stand the thought.


----------



## kcstar

On average, I've moved about once per year over my lifetime. But I've been through several phases where we moved at least 1-3 times per year. My dad was Air Force, and he got out when I was 16. We lived at one base for 9 years. I stayed at my first job location for 8 years before moving closer to family last year, but those are the two longest stretches.

I'm *trying* to settle down, but I'm also trying to have a career, and trying to honor my family values. The three haven't quite meshed yet, but I guess I'm still young.


----------



## sisteeesmama

Oh, this is so me! I always moved since childhood, my mom and I lived in Cali, then NEw Orleans, then Missouri and then when she remarried we moved to Africa and then to Philly and then my Step dad joined the Airforce and we moved to Hawaii and then I moved back to Philly, then back to New Orleans.....LOL and then I just kept moving......S.C., Arkansas, COlorado now....and I'm nowhere near done.
It is a total itch to be everywhere all at once, I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## serenekitten

Mom was a move-a-lot Mama. She had to move a lot as a kid, then as an adult. Since I was born, we've moved more times than I care to count.

I'm probably going to be similar, but not necessarily on purpose. I'm living with my elderly father in an apartment, and hope to get my own apartment before the baby is born. After that, I'm hoping to move in with my DPs, if they can get a place of their own.

I don't have the money to buy my own home, so I'll probably be apartment hopping for the next few years. Bleh!


----------



## namasterica

We move around once or twice a year.We only switch states but I want to go overseas.I love it. It keeps things fresh.


----------



## Nolliebfly

Mom also moved us kids around a lot...so I think I must have been conditioned to be that way. I moved around a lot as a kid and then continued the journey when I was able to leave home.
It wasn't until I met my DH that I settled down. And believe me...there were times I felt so antsy to pack up and head out.
Now having my DD's..I am trying to keep them a little more stable than I was...and the fact that there is family here. But now due to money and some things going down in our neighborhood, we are thinking about moving. I suggested renting so we could easily move if we didn't like the area. Not sure if we move DD's away from family or not?????


----------



## remijo

This is me too! Since my DS was born, he has lived in four different states and about two different homes a year. I think the longest I have stayed in one house since I moved out of my childhood home was about fourteen months and that was when I was married the first time. My DH is a wanderer too and he just signed up for military so I don't see this pattern changing anytime soon - in fact the military might actually make us stay put longer than we might normally.

I'm a minimalist, I hate having alot in my house but I like my house to be comfortable. We discussed RV'ing but my DS doesn't have the temperament for small spaces.







Or maybe we don't have the temperaments to deal with him in small spaces. I can't stand to be in one place for too long, I just always want to be in different places.

I will say one thing though, my DS has the most adaptable personality from being moved so much. He can handle any situation at any time and he loves meeting new people and seeing different places. I know part of this is due to his outgoing, social personality but I think it also has something to do with having to deal with many different situations.

Right now, we are looking at apartments or homes here in the town where my in-laws live. I'll be here for a year before DH gets his permanent orders, he ships out in February. Nice to know I'm not the only one with wanderlust.


----------



## Deefodil

I'm an itchy-footed mama, too. We've been in the same town for nearly three years now, but have moved into several different houses. Before that, I didn't stay in the same town for more than two years, since graduating high school. Now with three kids, we finally decided we need to be *gasp* responsible and actually save up some money before packing everything up and moving across the country. We're hoping to leave within another two years - but I don't know if my itchy feet will stay still for that long.


----------



## Nikki74

I'm a move a-lot-mama. Dh and I now have baby no.3 on the way, so it's getting harder, but I think we've moved country (in-laws in different countries) about 7 times in 5 years of marriage, and have moved house 9 or 10 times. And we're both at the stage where we love the idea of settling down, but whether it'll ever happen or not, I don't know.

I am concerned though, that our kids might be better off with staying in one place. For all the mamas who moved a lot as kids, did you mind? Looking back, do you think it would have been better to have stayed in one place? Or do you look back on all the childhood moving with good memories?

Thanks.


----------



## ithappened

I am definitely in this category. Until I was 16 I think my family moved something like 17 times (my dad has major wanderlust) and since I was 16 (I moved away) I have probably moved on average 2-3 times a year.. this is the first year I will have lived in a place for more then 8 months.









I love to travel and I like to live in new places, Ive moved across the country a few times, and now I'm living abroad.. . we're considering moving again next year when our lease is up.. so I am not sure there is any sign of stopping until our DS is born and needs to be in school..


----------



## Kidzaplenty




----------



## Nolliebfly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikki74* 
I'm a move a-lot-mama. Dh and I now have baby no.3 on the way, so it's getting harder, but I think we've moved country (in-laws in different countries) about 7 times in 5 years of marriage, and have moved house 9 or 10 times. And we're both at the stage where we love the idea of settling down, but whether it'll ever happen or not, I don't know.

I am concerned though, that our kids might be better off with staying in one place. For all the mamas who moved a lot as kids, did you mind? Looking back, do you think it would have been better to have stayed in one place? Or do you look back on all the childhood moving with good memories?

Thanks.









Nikki74...I don't think I minded so much moving as a kid, I think what I didn't like was going to a new school all the time. I never had that group of kids that I went to school with since 1st grade. I have scattered friends all over. I think the way my Mom did it wasn't so much the best way, but I know she did what she could...sometimes not so good choices. As I got older I always felt like i needed to move if I was anywhere to long. Now don't get me wrong, I love to travel and see new places, but when I get somewhere new, I feel ok for about a year and then feel the need to move on. When I got married I had a hard time settling down, and really feeling like this is my home. I guess that's it...I never felt like I had a "home"...my grandparents home was the only stable place I knew. Even now 6yrs later...I do not feel like this is my home...my Dh feels like home to me...but not the house. Does that make sense??? I lived in a VW for 1/2 a year and I think I felt more at home in that tiny space, cause I knew it was not permanent.


----------



## Nikki74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolliebfly* 
Nikki74...I don't think I minded so much moving as a kid, I think what I didn't like was going to a new school all the time. I never had that group of kids that I went to school with since 1st grade. I have scattered friends all over. I think the way my Mom did it wasn't so much the best way, but I know she did what she could...sometimes not so good choices. As I got older I always felt like i needed to move if I was anywhere to long. Now don't get me wrong, I love to travel and see new places, but when I get somewhere new, I feel ok for about a year and then feel the need to move on. When I got married I had a hard time settling down, and really feeling like this is my home. I guess that's it...I never felt like I had a "home"...my grandparents home was the only stable place I knew. Even now 6yrs later...I do not feel like this is my home...my Dh feels like home to me...but not the house. Does that make sense??? I lived in a VW for 1/2 a year and I think I felt more at home in that tiny space, cause I knew it was not permanent.

Thanks for the reply.









We are actually planning on homeschooling, so school will be able to come with us wherever we go, though I do realise that they'll need to find friends to hang out with as well.

We are planning on settling down 'somewhere' after the next baby comes...atm we are where we are because the baby is due in six weeks, and we're hoping to move somewhere permanently early next year.

I'm just worried that even if we moved to my favourite place in the world (Australia), I'd still want to move on after a year...














I just don't know that there's *anywhere* I could call home. And that's weird, because my parents moved once when I was a year old, once when I was twelve, and they're still in the same house 23 years later. Plus my dad has lived in the same town all his life...so it's not like I came from a wandering background, and nor did dh. I just don't know where we got this wanderlust from! And I enjoy it, but I want what's best for my children too.


----------



## remijo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikki74* 
I'm just worried that even if we moved to my favourite place in the world (Australia), I'd still want to move on after a year...














I just don't know that there's *anywhere* I could call home. And that's weird, because my parents moved once when I was a year old, once when I was twelve, and they're still in the same house 23 years later. Plus my dad has lived in the same town all his life...so it's not like I came from a wandering background, and nor did dh. I just don't know where we got this wanderlust from! And I enjoy it, but I want what's best for my children too.

I didn't move alot when I was a kid either - only two homes in 16 years and then I moved out of my house at 16 so my wanderlust is not a product of my childhood. I have yet to find a place that feels like "home" to me too. I think part of that is even though I lived in one place for so long as a child, it wasn't a safe, secure "home" - just a house with people that called themselves my family if that makes any sense and so I never felt like I could be fully comfortable there. I spent more time outside in the trees than I did in the house. I also spent a summer living in a tent in the woods - that and now everytime when I am out in the woods are the only times I feel really home. I like that I don't have to feel tied to a stick structure but I imagine one day I might want to settle down for longer. Just not right now. We have found an apartment by the way but will be leaving when DH gets his permanent duty station - about a year. That will be a long time for me in one place again.


----------



## peachopotamus

We move a lot. I'd say about each year if not more. Soon we'll be buying a home so no more moving for us at least for a while.


----------



## Nikki74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *remijo* 
I didn't move alot when I was a kid either - only two homes in 16 years and then I moved out of my house at 16 so my wanderlust is not a product of my childhood. I have yet to find a place that feels like "home" to me too. I think part of that is even though I lived in one place for so long as a child, *it wasn't a safe, secure "home" - just a house with people that called themselves my family if that makes any sense and so I never felt like I could be fully comfortable there.* I spent more time outside in the trees than I did in the house. I also spent a summer living in a tent in the woods - that and now everytime when I am out in the woods are the only times I feel really home. I like that I don't have to feel tied to a stick structure but I imagine one day I might want to settle down for longer. Just not right now. We have found an apartment by the way but will be leaving when DH gets his permanent duty station - about a year. That will be a long time for me in one place again.









I think you may have hit on something there...you just pretty much described my family too. I always wanted to escape and get out, but I was hardly ever allowed out of the house unless I was going out with my mum. Maybe that's why I still end up feeling stifled after a while of having a set routine, and needing to escape again. I just don't want to pass it on to my kids...


----------



## roadfamily6now

We move alot too.
People think we are weird but that is just what we do.
We actually bought a house and have lived in one home for a year and for the first time, my kids are in the same school for more the 1 year.
However, I am not holding my breath as we have this insatiable desire to move again.

We have moved around a lot since I joined the navy. As a child, I lived in the same house for 18 years. In the past 18 years though I have lived in so many homes I cannot count and lived in 6 different states, 10 different cities (dont ask about home many homes) We have homeschooled and public schooled the kids.

Our kids are 15, 14, 9 and 7 and so far I think they are very well adjusted kids. My oldest however keeps asking us to move again. LOL, poor girl, last she she wanted to attend one school for her entire highschool career.

Well, lucky kid gets to go to Europe next summer for 3 months. Maybe she'll be okay with that.

Question for you all that live and move around Internationally.
What do you do for a living that allows you to move so freely???

I'm jealous!


----------



## Nikki74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roadfamily6now* 
Question for you all that live and move around Internationally.
What do you do for a living that allows you to move so freely???

I'm jealous!

My husband's work is over the internet and by phone...so work just comes with us wherever we go. It's just that the more time zones we cross, the more his work hours change...but we do feel blessed that he doesn't have a permanent job that keeps us tied to a place.


----------



## almadianna

I have merged the nomadic and familes that move a lot threads.


----------



## ithappened

Quote:

Question for you all that live and move around Internationally.
What do you do for a living that allows you to move so freely???

I'm jealous!
I am a programmer as is my husband so as long as we have an internet connection, we can work


----------



## sapphos

well I guess we should be here as well if not for the fact that we get itchy feet and wanderlust a lot. I'd say we're still looking for a place we can call home.

I'm from Connecticut and moved to Miami in 97 my first out of state move (lots within the state once I was old enough to move though). Met dh in 2003 (he's from France and has traveled all over Europe, Africa and Asia) and we moved a couple of times in Miami, bought a house, sold it 7 months later, moved into a rental for 7 months, and then left for Buenos Aires where dd was conceived and born. We came back to the States and went to NC, San Antonio, and Savannah, before coming back to Miami.

I think our biggest factor for wanderlust is we're still trying to figure out what it is that we really want. My brothers still live in CT, my parents have already passed away, dh's fam is in France, and we are self employed. So we dont' really have anything tying us in one place except the need for some stability because we have four pets and not a lot of extra money at the moment.

We plan to home/unschool so that isn't an issue. But, we don't want dd growing up here in Miami where it's basically beach or mall (beach is okay but not mall). I'm also sort of a locavore and hate that there are no farmer's markets or local farms







, and no great real true hiking quiet areas. But also since we dont' have fam, we really would like to find like minded people at least for awhile









So now we're on a quest to see what might catch us - currently we're considering Portland, Seattle, northern Cali, New Mexico, and except for the snow there are parts of the NE I would consider like the Berkshires of Massachusetts. What I think will happen though will be that we'll move and we'll get wanderlust again...but as much as I also love moving to new places to explore, sometimes it does get old


----------



## Blueone

We move a lot. I'm anticipating a move in 2 years right now. We just got relocated to NY for the army and in general they move you every 2 years. Sometimes people get lucky and get to say longer, I'm sort of hoping that for us. I hate packing with a passion.


----------



## remijo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueone* 
We move a lot. I'm anticipating a move in 2 years right now. We just got relocated to NY for the army and in general they move you every 2 years. Sometimes people get lucky and get to say longer, I'm sort of hoping that for us. I hate packing with a passion.

I'm actually hoping they move us more often once DH gets his PCS orders.







Two years seems like a long time to me.

So this is a completely random question. I constantly have dreams about moving into new places, exploring houses, checking out possible rentals, etc. Do you think us mamas that move alot have those dreams more often or am I totally going preggo nuts? I have had dreams the last two nights in a row about exploring vacant properties and contemplating moving in even though we just moved and am happy in my current place. Maybe its some weird aspect of the nesting instinct at the moment - except I have the dreams pretty often when I'm not pregnant too.


----------



## Blueone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *remijo* 
So this is a completely random question. I constantly have dreams about moving into new places, exploring houses, checking out possible rentals, etc. Do you think us mamas that move alot have those dreams more often or am I totally going preggo nuts? I have had dreams the last two nights in a row about exploring vacant properties and contemplating moving in even though we just moved and am happy in my current place. Maybe its some weird aspect of the nesting instinct at the moment - except I have the dreams pretty often when I'm not pregnant too.

I have a feeling we'll move before my son is around 3 because I had a dream where we had just moved and I was pregnant in the dream. I also had horrible morning sickness and was trying to unpack and deal with my son despite all of that. I would be surprised if there is a bit of intuition involved with that because moving is a life style.

But then moving dreams could also mean something else, it could be a way of processing a change in life and preparing for it such as bringing in a new baby. Have you looked up the meaning of it?


----------



## remijo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueone* 
But then moving dreams could also mean something else, it could be a way of processing a change in life and preparing for it such as bringing in a new baby. Have you looked up the meaning of it?

Hmmm, very insightful. You are probably right!


----------



## incorrigible

count us in too. i grew up moving a lot, and going to stay with relatives, or on extended vacations whenever we weren't moving. I've tried SO hard to be "stable" and stay in one place for "the sake of the kids." Have any of you that grew up all over the place had to deal with those people that never left the town they were born in, maybe not even for a vacation? The world is this big scary place and everything I didn't like about my childhood is blamed on moving. And everything they like about their childhood is caused by never moving? oi. It took me a long time to realize how very wrong that was. I'm strong and independent and capable. I'm incredibly creative because of such varied experiences in my life. And my friends! I don't just have a small group of close friends I've known since forever. I have more good close friends than I can even keep track of. Anywhere I go stateside, and many places overseas, I have such friends.

And even with a "typical" upbringing, my kids have my wanderlust. Since day one, they've been enthralled with history, geography, foreign cultures...and it's not just knowing about them. They're always daydreaming about visiting places, planning the trips they'll take someday when they can travel on their own, asking me if we can ever see this place and do these things. None of us are happy in one place. We're in the process now of shifting our possessions and habits. We have pets, so the goal is to get our household minimalized to the point we can fit it in one truck, suv, or something of the sort. We like to spend some time in any given place, really get to know it, and can afford to rent a furnished house or apt in most of mexico and south america. By the time we're done there, the animals will have passed and not been replaced, and if we still have itchy feet there's plenty of world left to explore.


----------



## momofmine

never mind


----------



## sapphos

no one has posted in awhile so I thought I would resurrect the thread especially since I realize we've moved twice since I posted here last fall







once just to another place in Miami and then this spring up to Asheville, NC. LOL now I'm following the RV thread too - maybe some full time traveling would cure the wanderlust...or then again...maybe not


----------



## incorrigible

sapphos- oh good. i love knowing other nomads. its nice to be around people that "get it"









we're moving again next weekend. lol we've loved the place we're in now, but the whole lot of us are unsatisfied. we're not moving too far, this time. out to a beach town a couple hours away. maybe for a few years? maybe not so long...the kids are already trying to convince me to put things in motion to move overseas. Crash wants to live in Tokyo for a while...Spritely wants to spend time in India and Egypt...then they both want to see everything else on earth. lol For now, we've compromised on a house in a new town, and finding lots of excuses to travel within the US...a week here or there, kind of thing. There are some major medical expenses coming in the next few months, so I'm not worrying about what comes after those yet. They will suck up enough money, and cause enough cultural changes just within our family to shake things up for a while, I think.


----------



## kmamma

hey, i move a lot too. i grew up pretty stable, but my mom always talked about moving or traveling places. we both have Sagittarius moons, in the 4th house. so there's the wanderlust, but the need to feel at home as well. this has been very difficult for me to balance. i have two boys, 8 and 3. last move was 8 months ago from US back home to Sweden. I lived in the US for 11 years, i loved the freedom, alternative culture, but always felt like i missed out on Europe. when i was a kid southern Europe was the big adventure, but I met my husband very young and moved with him at age of 20.
so here i am, my husband will join us in a week, we haven't seen him in 8 months. when i left i had a nervous breakdown, even though i've moved several times in my adult life, both internationally and nationally. it was a nightmare and i'm scared of moving again. and we are! in two weeks we're moving 7 hours north of here. i'm going to study fabric arts. my husband will stay home with the kids. we've homeschooled in the US, but here in Sweden it's suddenly illegal







. btw, we didn't mean to end up here in Sweden, but were headed for Portugal or possibly the UK, but got cold feet on my own with two kids. So Sweden is easier, no checking our financial situation as in the rest of the continent.
when i'm done with school, it'll be my husband's turn. he's not sure what he wants to do. he's been working in group homes for the last 7 years and is ready for a big change. not sure how long i'll put up with sweden though.

good to know there are more people like me here!


----------



## Dakota's Mom

When I was a child we lived on the end of a dead end street. When I was 13, the town pushed the street out one more block and built some new homes on it. My parents moved us out to the end of the dead end street again. SO I grew up about 6 blocks from where my mom was born. She would have been happy to never leave there. But she did move to Arkansas for a few years because my dad wanted to go home. They only lived there a couple of years. I left home at 17 and didn't stop for the next 3 decades. I've lived in Mississippi, Texas, back to Iowa, then to Illinois. Then I went to Texas again, followed by Arkansas then Missouri. Then Ohio followed by Tennessee. Then I went back to Iowa because my dad was sick. But then I couldn't deal with how sick he was getting and moved to Washington. 13 years ago I moved to Jersey and have been here ever since. I hate it here. I detest this apartment. I don't really have an friends. I moved here to marry a man I met online. We're still married. I can't believe I have lived in the same place for over 13 years now. Not only the same state but the same apartment. My husband has actually lived in this apartment since he was 8 months old. I want to move so bad I can taste it. But I doubt we will ever leave here. Not only has my husband lived in this apartment almost his entire life, but he has only had one other job since he graduated from high school. I feel trapped and miserable. Some of my kids have inherited their mom's wanderlust. My daughter bought a house about 5 years ago. But she often talks about leaving it and moving on. Actually she bought my parent's house. Oh well. I guess for now I will live vicariously through all of you and your travels.

Kathi


----------



## kmamma

hugs to you dakota's mom







. could you work a situation where you are gone for some time each year, for a month or two?
i have major wanderlust but my husband doesn't really. he just sort of follows me but if i end up not liking the new place, or want to move on within six months, he's not very happy. he says he can be happy anywhere. gosh, do i envy that, and not at the same time







.
my ideal is to find a nice place in the countryside, in a european country, preferrably warm, that allows homeschooling. owning a bit of land, possibly sharing everyday life and resources with other like-minded families (or just live in a really cool village). we lived on an organic milk farm once and while we didn't like the people so much, my husband loved doing that kind of work, being outside, caring for animals. i love homesteading too, but i can't do it if i don't have the ability to leave easily, get out and see and experience new things on a regular basis. so, i see us doing this sometime soon hopefully. i think that would make us all happy.
now i've been solo with the kids for 8 months, i'm so itching to go somewhere on my own







!


----------



## Dakota's Mom

No, we don't have the money that would allow me to take a trip. So I cruise the internet and read people's blogs about their travels. Someday, someway.....


----------



## lemonapple

Count us in!

We're going to be stable for 6 months...finally committed to a lease! We've been on the move since my son was born 18 months ago.

We own one suitcase that's too large to check on a plane, a carseat and carseat bag, one suitcase that can be checked, one bookbag, and two laptop bags. We move so often that this is really all we can manage along with our 18 month old!

My husband plays poker online...it's a very stable income for us, but doesn't require him to work very many hours, so it enables us to move anytime we desire.

We haven't lived overseas yet although we dream about Thailand and Australia...particularly Darwin, Australia...sounds DREAMY! Basically, we keep an eye on craigslist...lol...anyone else do that? If there's a nice deal in an area we are interested in visiting, we move! That's why we're in Hawaii right now ;-)

In the past 18 months, we've lived:

Erie, PA-- (ugg)
Pittsburgh, PA--(double ugg)
Myrtle Beach, SC--(nice, but wouldn't want to live there again)
someplace along the florida panhandle for a month?---(crazy hot!)
Asheville, NC---(Wonderful...would totally move back if I had to stop moving)
Puerto Rico---(MISTAKE!)
Berkeley, CA----(Beautiful and would totally move back)
and now Kailua, Oahu, HI---(gooorgeous!)


----------



## incorrigible

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemonapple* 
My husband plays poker online...it's a very stable income for us, but doesn't require him to work very many hours, so it enables us to move anytime we desire.

can i just say how awesome that is? my xh nearly lost our house when he decided that would be a good idea! lol your dh rocks!


----------



## momofmine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemonapple* 
Count us in!

We're going to be stable for 6 months...finally committed to a lease! We've been on the move since my son was born 18 months ago.

We own one suitcase that's too large to check on a plane, a carseat and carseat bag, one suitcase that can be checked, one bookbag, and two laptop bags. We move so often that this is really all we can manage along with our 18 month old!

My husband plays poker online...it's a very stable income for us, but doesn't require him to work very many hours, so it enables us to move anytime we desire.

We haven't lived overseas yet although we dream about Thailand and Australia...particularly Darwin, Australia...sounds DREAMY! Basically, we keep an eye on craigslist...lol...anyone else do that? If there's a nice deal in an area we are interested in visiting, we move! That's why we're in Hawaii right now ;-)

In the past 18 months, we've lived:

Erie, PA-- (ugg)
Pittsburgh, PA--(double ugg)
Myrtle Beach, SC--(nice, but wouldn't want to live there again)
someplace along the florida panhandle for a month?---(crazy hot!)
Asheville, NC---(Wonderful...would totally move back if I had to stop moving)
Puerto Rico---(MISTAKE!)
Berkeley, CA----(Beautiful and would totally move back)
and now Kailua, Oahu, HI---(gooorgeous!)


All I can say is WOW! I didn't even know people did that and earned money! That is insane! Sounds like you guys have had an amazing adventure!


----------



## lemonapple

We're pretty lucky...hopefully it'll hold out for a few more years ;-)


----------



## blizzard_babe

I guess, kinda, we're nomadic, sort of







. We have two places we call "home" and spend the school year (I'm a teacher) in one place (Alaska), and an extended holiday break and the summer in the other place (Wisconsin). We rent in Alaska, and are buying a home in Wisconsin.

So... we're not exactly jetting off to all sorts of different places; we're jetting off to the same two places every time. Not sure if I qualify as "nomadic," maybe we're more "migratory."


----------



## hakeber

I don't know if we are nomadic per se, but we move every two years or so. We are just gear up for the next international move in two days.

I moved a lot as a kid, so it's not as big a deal for me as it is for DH who never moved before the age of 16.

We are moving ds around a lot and I do worry for his sense of stability, but I hope I counter that with a safe home. Who knows.

Anyone have any advice for transitional behavior issues?


----------



## ithappened

Does anyone who moves frequently (and have older kids) also lack some 'routine' with them?

I am beginning to feel like (as artist) who are constantly in transit- even though our son is with all the time- 24/7, we cosleep, etc.. our routine is no routine.. and a lot of other parents (ok, just my DH family) has stressed how important it is the kids have 'routine' or they go crazy...

thoughts?


----------



## kimsmarkin

I simply said that we are headed. My three half-years, has lived in eight different places, including abroad. My 14 months has been to three different locations to date.


----------



## exigently

so good to find this thread! we've been roving all over asia since our daughter was born - first in turkey, then india/nepal and finally china. she's been on a great many airplanes in her two years! our work as artists is bringing us back to our homeland of america for an entire year in 2011 - truly we're a bit trepidatious!

along the way we've had to contend with a few naysayers in our circle of aquaintence, who maintain that country-hopping is harmful to a child's development. we believe it to be quite the contrary - little Lark has learned to appreciate and accustom herself to a myriad of cultures. in order to integrate into our new neighborhoods as fully as possible, we try to approximate the lifestyle of an 'average citizen' in whatever country we find ourselves in. it's given her a chance to experience not only different places, but different ways of living.

another benefit we've found is our ability to break away from the 9 - to - 5 routine. until Lark was two, both of her parents were constantly available to her. we took various jobs which could be done in the home...photography books, visual arts tutoring, cottage industries and the like, so we could share as much of our time with her as possible in the first years.

now, as she begins to grow more independant, we work part-time jobs; my husband lectures at a university, and i teach theatrical arts to a group of small children. china provides an option for working parents that is often not available in our homeland - many families here have an 'ayi' (which literally means 'aunt'). an ayi is usually treated just like an aunt would be, as part of the family, which has given lark another adult to look to for love and guidance.

a common criticism we hear is that it's unkind to make a child forever leave their friends and familiar surroundings. in our experience, though, lark has been able to develop her confidence by learning that, wherever she goes, there will be new friends to make and new places to call home. kids are natural adventurers, and we feel that a child's sense of security can rest within herself and in her family, not just in particular places or things.

right now we're in shanghai (china), modifying mopeds to pull small covered wagons. later this year we'll travel the countryside with another family, putting on an old-fashioned variety show for the residents of the villages we visit - and making a documentary of the whole affair!

we'd love to hear from other travelling families, especially those who make their way by creative means in various cultures. slots are still open for the aforementioned covered wagons if anyone wants to join us


----------



## ithappened

Quote:

...develop her confidence by learning that, wherever she goes, there will be new friends to make and new places to call home. kids are natural adventurers, and we feel that a child's sense of security can rest within herself and in her family, not just in particular places or things.
I couldn't agree more


----------



## Galed

It's my first post on this board YAY!! So hi people.









My husband works for Teva Pharmaceuticals, we move and travel a lot mostly because of his job but it's exhausting for him. I'm pretty used to travel and moving. I'm originally from Israel but I moved a lot as a child. I lived in Israel, South Africa, Turkey and Spain as a child and teen.

We are in Equatorial Guinea at the moment, I think we are staying here for another 4 months. I met him while I was living in Spain then I moved to Poland with him for two years, then we lived and got married in Israel.

We've lived in Equatorial Guinea, Poland, Spain, Switzerland, Israel and Mexico with the kids, I have 5 kids under 8. We plan to establish when my oldest turns 10 though but that's 4 years from now becuase it does get tiring.


----------



## incorrigible

ok...exciting news I must share! We have big plans. This one year here or there business is just not enough for us! We've bought an RV, given our notice, and are on the road full time at the end of the month! *crossposted in the FT RV tribe*

We're all SO excited. We're starting out by tooling around the US some. Take dh and the kids around to all the things they've never seen. I've seen it all.







Then we're going to head south and explore things none of us have. I've been around Mexico a little, but it's a big place with lots of things I haven't seen. And below it is a whole CONTINENT I've never explored! I can't wait! I'm totally stoked.

We'll be getting by on my writing and whatever side work dh can pick up. For the US portion, we are set for enough income to be stacking money aside in savings...or just pooring it into the beater of an RV we picked up. lol We opted for WAY under budget - with tons of potential. Instead of something that doesn't need any work, maxes out the budget, and would be more difficult/costly to upgrade and customize. I think it exemplifies our values nicely. lol


----------



## Ekatherina

i could write the above post....although my parents didn't move a lot, we only moved from russia to lebanon when i was 14 and i moved to japan and back to leb in university years. But moving is inside me! I used to change my room's furniture places since i was a kid and always want to move somewhere.....once in japan i promised myself that i'll spend my life moving from now on. but ive married and dh is sooooooooooo settled in his village, he used to be a traveller but he changed...i did not... so now it has been 3 years we are in a wonderful house in dh's village have our own farm but............i always feel depressed and wanting to move somewhere.... maybe i am gypsy too?


----------

